# First Blood at "The Chick"



## SELFBOW (Jan 6, 2015)

Idk what Mark is up to, haven't heard from him yet but I shed a little blood today .

This was an awesome shot to 15-18 yds 20 ft up perched on a limb w a field point backed w a washer.....


Oh Mikey that makes 18!

As it landed...


This ain't no yard squirrel as Dendy told me....


----------



## deast1988 (Jan 6, 2015)

Congrats, hope yall have a safe successful hunt. Share how it unfolds. I'm stuck in Atlanta working


----------



## HuntinTom (Jan 6, 2015)

Mark killed a hog - He texted me a picture, but I'm too old and feeble to figure out how to post it


----------



## deast1988 (Jan 6, 2015)

[URL=http://s1275.photobucket.com/user/deast1988/media/F0F309B2-AF39-4EFC-9A00-AA6740F4512C_zpsankizqu1.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## deast1988 (Jan 6, 2015)

Congrats yall get updates send um my way. 

What's the story?


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 6, 2015)

I didn't see anything today.....


----------



## ngabowhunter (Jan 6, 2015)

Good shot Martin!! 
Congrats on the pig Mark. That pig tied to the back of the VW has got to be one of the coolest pics I've seen in a while.


----------



## bronco611 (Jan 6, 2015)

Rapid fire I saw that vw behind your truck!!! That is the coolest game cart I have ever seen, and looks like it would be fun to load up with hogs. Ypu gotta love that bumper hitch hauler.


----------



## Clipper (Jan 6, 2015)

Way to go Mark.  You guys need to put some more down tomorrow before the swamp freezes over.


----------



## deast1988 (Jan 7, 2015)

Good luck keep us posted, just punched in for 8 more hours!!!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jan 7, 2015)

I'm working while you're playing. Don't just love it when one falls from a tree with an arrow hanging out.
Nice pig Mark. I've had 3 VW in my time here on earth. I use to put my deer on the back bumper back in the 60's. Made a good rack to put them on. Ya'll keep at and take more pictures and keep warm the next few days.


----------



## frankwright (Jan 7, 2015)

Looks like fun.
I remember a time, probably in the 80's when a jacked up modded VW was a very common woods vehicle. 
I had a friend with one that only had the drivers seat, everything else was stripped out and the floor was carpeted. He had lots of room for gear and animals inside.
It would go just about anywhere as long as it didn't get the frame stuck so the tires couldn't get a grip.
I had three VW's also. I am amazed as many as there were you do not see one on the road very much.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 7, 2015)

Had a lot of fun today.  Had three at 20 yds but we had a North South East West wind and it really shortened my chances. 

Hunted w Mark this pm and he stumbled on some little ones. I went over to see if Mama would show and caught one....



There is more to tell but its not mine so stay tuned ......


----------



## Allen Oliver (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## Allen Oliver (Jan 7, 2015)

Martin send me one of those pics from last night.


----------



## deast1988 (Jan 7, 2015)

Awesome, hope they share sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## rapid fire (Jan 7, 2015)

Missed a doe. Twice


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 7, 2015)

Squirrel was on the menu tonight. I've been saving them up just for this.

3 day brined and pan fried ...


All the ingredients.....



Smokin.....


Served over rice. First time cooking squirrel like this and there was no complaints....


----------



## Allen Oliver (Jan 7, 2015)

That looks Good Martin. Y'all eating good!!!


----------



## Allen Oliver (Jan 7, 2015)

rapid fire said:


> Missed a doe. Twice



Have another apple and you will forget about that Mark.


----------



## rapid fire (Jan 7, 2015)

Dinner was mighty fine but them apples gave me a headache


----------



## stick-n-string (Jan 8, 2015)

Yeah but you sure did have a good time!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jan 8, 2015)

Those little ones are cute but they will bite, I know.


----------



## Clipper (Jan 8, 2015)

All that good lookin' food is making me wish I was down there.  Except I can't take the cold right now.  Funny thing about the squirrel picture, I didn't see any hair on the meat, mine always has hair after I skin it.  Maybe I need some lessons from a south Georgia squirrel killer.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jan 8, 2015)

A dry paper towel gets most hair off Clip. 

My woodstove in my house sure feel good to me instead of being in a tent right now. but I know they're having a good time.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 8, 2015)

The inside roof of my tent cot was covered in ice this am but hey this place is prettier at 38 then 88....


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 8, 2015)

I just had an awesome encounter. After a miss the two sows didnt wanna leave and I found out why...


----------



## Rix56 (Jan 8, 2015)

*Martin looks like too much fun*

I'm headed down in the morning, what time are you guys leaving camp in the mornings.  I'm going to hunt Friday and Saturday, is there anything You guys need me to bring?  Firewood, ice, food?


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 8, 2015)

Rix56 said:


> I'm headed down in the morning, what time are you guys leaving camp in the mornings.  I'm going to hunt Friday and Saturday, is there anything You guys need me to bring?  Firewood, ice, food?



Potatoes and onions, eggs and a bell pepper. We have used what we brought and tomorrow night is deer in the dutch....  Tonight steak , potatoes , onions n peppers.....


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 8, 2015)

8 in camp now. Steaks and potatoes, onions and a bell pepper....


----------



## Rix56 (Jan 8, 2015)

*Will do need more than a dozen eggs?*

See you in the morning


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 8, 2015)

Rix56 said:


> See you in the morning



No sir that's a plenty...


----------



## deast1988 (Jan 9, 2015)

I hope it's the same dates next year because I'm about to try to lock it in with my PTO, going to try for the whole week off.

Looks like. Good eats, good company, plenty of fun to go around.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 9, 2015)

Tonight's is about to get started.  
Deer and pork back straps, bacon, potatoes, onions, and peppers ...



I seen 2 of the four little ones this am but no big pigs. No other reports....


----------



## Clipper (Jan 9, 2015)

dm/wolfskin said:


> A dry paper towel gets most hair off Clip.
> 
> My woodstove in my house sure feel good to me instead of being in a tent right now. but I know they're having a good time.



Thanks for the tip.  Maybe I'll get to kill one before season ends and try that.  I too, am thankful to be in a warm house this week.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 9, 2015)

Minus 10(actual temp), and a half foot of snow on the groung here tonight. hard to beleive you boys are camping now!


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 9, 2015)

So far 1 pig killed, 2 squirrels. 

2 misses at deer
7 misses at pigs
2 misses at squirrels...

A fun time by all....

We have eaten well...


----------



## Clipper (Jan 10, 2015)

Proud of you guys for sticking it out.  My son camped out last night near Rome with his scouts and it was 15.  They like to have froze.  That is some mighty fine looking vittles you guys are eatin.  Thanks for the picture of the swamp.  Reminds me why I love the Chick.


----------

